# Megs Stockist - Bangor?



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I seem to remeber someone mentioning at one of the NI meets that there was a motor factors in Bangor which stocked the range of Megs Gallons  
Can anyone enlighten me with the name or address :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Couple to consider - Street Racer in Balloo South or literally round the corner a bit, on out a short distance from Eddie Irvine's Go Kart place, Autowindscreens I think they're called.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

I know Street Racer have the full Megs range, as well as a few other wee treats!

Ryan from Detail NI works out of there too, so you'll get to see a pro in action, and maybe a bit of friendly help & advice into the bargain!


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

see chris is autowindscreens and motorspares as PJS says, on baloo road cant miss it.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## irshmerc (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi lads, how ya doing
Any chance of a web address for the above suppliers, Meguiar's stuff is impossible to get down here and when ya can get it, well rip-off Ireland yanno
Thanks
Good luck
Pete


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

AC components will send to the south also reflection perfection as well. where abouts are u?


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

http://www.autowindscreens-motorspares.co.uk/

Autowindscreens and Motorspares Bangor

28 Balloo Drive,
Bangor
BT19 7QY

028 9146 0004

Wouldn't go anywhere else for my Megs gear, even though there is a stock right round the corner from me in Carrickfergus. Ask for Chris Rogan and tell him you're from DetailingWorld and he'll take very good care of you :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

phone ryan @ DetailNI at the Street Racer shop 

they are stocking Megs, Dodo and NuviWax as well as plenty of other great stuff.

02891274111

21H Enterprise Road, 
Bangor, 
BT19 7TA


----------



## irshmerc (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi lads
thanks for the information, i'll be getting in touch with those suppliers soon. I'm down here in Cork and although Halfords do a small selection of Megs stuff it is limited and expensive.
Good luck
Pete


----------



## Barbs (Apr 26, 2009)

*Megs supplier in Belfast area....*

Guys,

jumping in on an old thread as my query is related to the OP. I am just starting into this detailing gig as a home user only... no business aspirations at all!

I'm still struggling with the process never mind the vast product list. So to start I am going to just use the Megs stuff as it seems very highly regarded. To avoid lenghty delivery times and high postage to NI where would you guys recommend I buy?

I was in Procar on the Ormeau road - very helpful guys and they stock Megs . But after stumbling into Halfords with a 3 for 2 on Megs it would be hard to pass that up.

Where would you buy? 
To start (2 cars only) am I still mad to get the retail Megs only?

Oh - and any recommendations for wheels and tyres?

Lots of questions 

Thanks


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

for the wheels m8 the bilberry safe wheel cleaner is great and you can get that from me


----------



## Barbs (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks. 

I have a 4yr old A3 thats needs TLC with the wheels (probably the rest too!!! - so if that is the job how do I get it? Just a PM on the forum? Or do you have other contact details/shop so I can get prices etc?

TBH I haven't a clue and am starting from scratch - so if you have other products and recommendations I'd be interested before I buy the megs. Specifcally I also need to 'preserve' a new flat back A4 arriving today. In order to protect the wheels from dust and generally road gunge what would you recommend?


----------

